# Verwaltung von Software



## Waelder (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo Miteinander,

wie verwaltet ihr eure Softwarestände von :

- Projektierungswerkzeug (Step7 o.ä.) 
- Projektsoftware incl. Stände (die Anlagensoftware usw.)
- div Software (z.B. OS, office software usw)

gibt es da ev. günstige Möglichkeiten, abgesehen von Papier ?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## RaiKa (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre:
unter STEP7 kann man unter Hilfe und Softwarestände Anzeigen sich die installierten Stände als Datei ausgeben und diese in z.B. Excel mit weiteren  Angaben zu anderen Softwares ergänzen.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Waelder (15 Juni 2007)

*ja.. durchaus*

Das ist klar, mein hauptproblem ist das Papier sehr geduldig ist oder der eine oder andere (auch ich) mal schnell ne änderung durchführt und man vergisst die SW zu dokumentieren. :???:

Mir würde z.B ein "virtueller Container" langen, in dem die Daten abgelegt werden mit Zeitstempel, User, Grund der archivierung usw. . In den Container hat man nur zugriff, wenn man sich einloggt, den Grund dafür angibt. 
Die Software im Container ggf blockiert wird für einen weiteren zugriff bis der User die geänderte version freigibt.
So ne Archivverwaltung.


----------



## zotos (15 Juni 2007)

Also ein *Concurrent Versions System* (kurz *CVS*)


----------



## Waelder (15 Juni 2007)

*ähh*

ja so ähnlich .. genau welches verwendet ihr


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also speziell für Automatisierungssoftware gibt es VersionWorx (Gepasoft) oder AutoSave (MDTSoftware). Das ist beides Bezahlsoftware.

mfg
marlob

P.S.
Ein Kunde von uns benutzt Autosave. Sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2007)

@Zotos:

Ich glaube nicht das ein CVS System gut für Siemens Software geeignet ist. Es sei denn man verwaltet nur die Quellen.
CVS ist eigentlich für Textdateien, es kann zwar auch Binärdateien verwalten, aber ich weiss nicht wie gut das funktioniert.

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier user, die das besser wissen.

mfg
marlob


----------



## zotos (15 Juni 2007)

Waelder schrieb:


> ja so ähnlich .. genau welches verwendet ihr



Für die SPS Programme keins da ist das bei uns (noch) überschaubar und die aktuellen Programmversionen werden auf dem Server gesichert. 

Die PC-Programmierer nutzen so weit ich weis bei uns das von Microsoft (SourceSafe) da habe ich aber nichts mit am Hut und kann auch keine Infos geben.

Ich persönlich denke auch nicht das es ein fertiges Tool gibt das die Projektstände und Entwicklungstools + sonstige Programme. Gleichzeitig verwalltet.

Für die SPS-Projektdateien gibt es wohl Tools:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10560


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

als kostenlose Alternative solltest du dir vielleicht mal Alfresco (www.alfresco.com) angucken. Läuft sowohl unter Windows als auch Linux.

Von der Website entnommen:
"Alfresco is the *Open Source Alternative for Enterprise Content Management* (ECM), providing Document Management, Collaboration, Records Management, Knowledge Management, Web Content Management and Imaging."

mfg
marlob


----------



## Kniffo (15 Juni 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als kostenlose Alternative solltest du dir vielleicht mal Alfresco (www.alfreso.com) angucken. Läuft sowohl unter Windows als auch Linux.



Er meinte sicher alfres*c*o.com.


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2007)

@Kniffo
Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe den Link geändert.

mfg
marlob


----------

